# Holder C9700H



## MMasse (Dec 14, 2014)

Good day,
I have a C9700H Holder. The throttle cable (Foot pedal) has broken. I have bought the new one. Does anyone knows if it is possible to install without removing the whole cab on the machine.... the rear portion is strait forward installation but the front end.... ???? --
Thanks in advance 

Cheers, Mickey


----------



## MMasse (Dec 14, 2014)

Alright, I got her done..... cut a whole in the floor 4X6 on the left side of throttle pedal and got it all fixed now put things back together and ready for snow storm.... lol ~ the beast is alive again


----------

